# Konfiguration einer Beckhoff CX1010



## bleri (8 Februar 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Konfiguration von mehreren Modellen in einer CX1010. Ich habe eine Beckhoff System gebaut mit mehreren Ein- und Ausgangsklemmen. Jetzt habe ich allerdings auch drei verschiedene Modelle und die unterschiedliche I/O´s haben.

Mein Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Beckhoff(CX1010) für drei Modelle zu konfigurieren? Ich habe da mal was von Multitasking und Multiverknüpfung gelesenen.


Vielen Dank. Bitte entschuldig den Titel aber ich wußte ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich es anders nenne.

gruß
bleri


----------



## Bitklopfer (9 Februar 2011)

Du kannst auf dem CX bis zu 4 PLCs laufen lassen, die auf die unterschiedlichen EAs zugreifen.
Du kannst aber auch innerhalb einer PLC mehrere Programme auch in unterschiedlichen Taskzyklen laufen lassen.


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Beckhoff(CX1010) für drei Modelle zu konfigurieren?


Nein.
Du möchtest eine PLC- und E/A-Konfiguration für mehrere verschieden aufgebaute Hardware-Konfigurationen nutzen, stimmt's?


bleri schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was von Multitasking und Multiverknüpfung gelesenen.


Multitasking: Es können bei Beckhoff (TwinCAT) mehrere "Laufzeitsysteme" koexistieren. Also z. B. NC-Task, PLC-Task 1, PLC-Taks 2, etc.

Multiverknüpfung:
Bezieht sich auf die Verknüpfungen im System Manager, um mit einem Klick z. B. einen PLC-Ausgang auf mehrere E/A-Ausgänge verknüpfen zu können.

Das alles hat aber nichts mit deiner Aufgabenstellung zu tun. Die Konfiguration im System Manager muss zur real existierenden Hardware passen.
Man könnte aber mit dem richtigen Feldbussystem und einigen Tricksereien bei den Einstellungen zunächst einen Vollausbau parametrieren und je nach tatsächlich vorhandenen E/As das Programm anders abarbeiten lassen.


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo trinitaucher,
Ja genau du hast mich verstanden. Wie kann ich den zb nur Eine Default Konfiguration erstellen? Also ich will später miteinem opc Client die Verbindung zu den einzelnen Konfigurationen herstellen. Die Kanäle kann ich so auch schon setzen aber das bringt mich nicht weiter.

Vielen dank


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Februar 2011)

Du kannst aber keine Konfigurationen "umschalten".

Du müsstest eine Konfig mit Vollausbau erstellen, die auf allen drei CXen läuft. 
In der PLC müsste aber die Konfiguration für den Vollausbau laufen. Per Programm muss selektiert werden, welche Hardware tatsächlich vorhanden ist.

Die Konfiguration muss aber ganz stregen Regeln folgen und es könnten nicht alle beliebigen Komponenten zum Einsatz kommen. EtherCAT, Profibus oder CAN wären schon einmal Pflicht! Allein mit K-Bus (KL-Klemmen) am CX geht das nicht.


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Also ich habe nur eine cx nicht drei. Die eine cx soll mit drei unterschiedlichen Konfiguration laufen.


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Die eine cx soll mit drei unterschiedlichen Konfiguration laufen.


Geht nicht

Man kann mit ganz bestimmten Komponenten und Einschränkungen beim Aufbau einen Vollausbau konfigurieren und den je nach Einsatzfall unterschiedlich steuern.

Aber man kann keine Hardwarekonfiguration "umschalten" oder autoamtisch per Programm eine andere Konfiguration laden lassen.


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Das ist ja richtig blöd hilft nur die KKonfiguration per externes Pogramm zu laden. Die Default Konfig. werde ich auf der cx aufspielen und dann per Opc auf die Kanäle zugreifen.

Schade Vielen dank.


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Februar 2011)

Beschreib doch mal, wie die drei Konfigurationen genau aussehen sollen.


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Also das ist eine Bachelorarbeit  das Projekt. Es geht um ein Testsystem das fur drei Produkte aufgebaut ist. Fur jedes Produkt gibt es verschiedene Module(Platinen) die über reihenklemmen an Industrierelais angeschlossen sind. Die Relais sind dann mit Ausgangsklemmen der Beckhoff verbunden. Ich muss jetzt was erstellen, dass wenn das Produkt 1 ausgewählt ist die richtigen Relais Angeschaltet werden und so weiter. 

Hast du mein Problem verstanden?


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Testsystem das fur drei Produkte aufgebaut ist. Fur jedes Produkt gibt es verschiedene Module(Platinen) die über reihenklemmen an Industrierelais angeschlossen sind. Die Relais sind dann mit Ausgangsklemmen der Beckhoff verbunden. Ich muss jetzt was erstellen, dass wenn das Produkt 1 ausgewählt ist die richtigen Relais Angeschaltet werden und so weiter.


Werden für die drei Platinen immer die selben Relais genommen? Oder werden für jeden Test auch andere Relais, sprich andere Klemmen benötigt?

Ist es möglich, dass alle drei Relais-Batterien vorgehalten werden (also am CX angeschlossen sind), aber immer nur eine davon genutzt wird?


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Also es sind mehr als drei Platinen die werden wie gesagt mit den Relais verbunden.

Ja genau das soll ich ja realisieren, Relais sind direkt 
an der cx angeschlossen. Es sind immer die selben Klemmen.


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Also es sind mehr als drei Platinen die werden wie gesagt mit den Relais verbunden.

Ja genau das soll ich ja realisieren, Relais sind direkt 
an der cx angeschlossen.


----------



## cas (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kannst natürlich auch IO-Klemmen frei lassen.

Ich würd dein Problem jedoch anders lösen:

Ich würde den maximalen IO-Ausbau einbauen und diese Ausgänge dann freien Variablen(z.B. Global) im Programm zuweisen.

Dann lässt du einfach, je nach "Szene" Programm 1 oder 2 oder 99 laufen. Nur dieses Programm greift dann auf die Variablen zu und schaltet dann entsprechend die Ausgänge oder ließt Eingänge.
So kann man mittels OPC, im Prinzip alle paar Millisekunden, die Szenerie umschalten ohne am Systemmanager herrumzuschrauben.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

MfG CAS


----------



## bleri (9 Februar 2011)

Ja genau so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, geht sowas auch mit plc?


----------



## cas (10 Februar 2011)

na klar...


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

Morgen,

also erstell ich ein PLC Projekt mit den Ein- und Ausgängen und spiel das auf die CX. Ich wollte gerne ein eigenes Programm(C#) schreiben mit einer schönen Oberfläche damit die Programme von da aus gewählt werden können. Haßt du vielleicht ein Tip wie ich über C# die Verbindung zu den Variablen herstellen kann?

vielen dank...


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Ich würde den maximalen IO-Ausbau einbauen und diese Ausgänge dann freien Variablen(z.B. Global) im Programm zuweisen.


Das meinte ich auch


@bleri:
Scheint so, als fehlten noch elementare Grundlagenkenntnisse über Beckhoff-Steuerungen (TwinCAT) und deren Konfiguration und Programmierung.
Du solltest zunächt mal die Zusammenhänge zwischen "Programm" (für die PLC) und "Konfiguration" im System Manager (Parametrierung und Verknüpfung zwischen PLC und Hardware) verstehen.

Nochmal bitte die Infos zur Hardware. Welcher Fall trifft zu?
1. Du hast eine fest Anzahl von Relais, die für jeden der Tests verwendet werden, aber je nach Produkt unterschiedlich angesteuert werden.
2. Es gibt mehrere Relaisbatterien für die unterschiedlichen Tests und Produkte, alle können immer zum CX verbunden sein, aber es wird immer nur eine der Relaisbatterien verwendet.
3. Es gibt mehrere Relaisbatterien für die unterschiedlichen Tests und  Produkte, es ist aber immer nur eine davon mit dem CX verbunden. Für einen anderen Test muss zwischen Relais und CX umverdrahtet werden, bzw. es müssen am CX andere Stationen mit E/A-Klemmen gersteckt werden.


----------



## cas (10 Februar 2011)

Wenn es um die Variablen aus eigenen Programmen geht kommt wieder mals das Stichwort "ADS" zum Vorschein.

Eine Weitere Möglichkeit wäre einfach eine kleine Web-Visu zu machen mit nem Umschalter drauf.

MfG CAS


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

Also ich habe schon Kenntnisse in den Bereich. Habe mit Hilfe von PLC eine Oberfläche gebaut, Buttons mit Variablen(je Signal eine Var.) verknüpft um so alle Klemmen zu testen, damit wir sicher gehen können dass der Einbau korrekt war. Der Aufbau ist korrekt.

Es trifft Fall 1 auf, ich habe ein feste Anzahl von Relais, die je nach Produkt unterschiedlich angesteuert werden. Du hast es korrekt zusammengefaßt.


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Variablen aus eigenen Programmen geht kommt wieder mals das Stichwort "ADS" zum Vorschein.
> 
> Eine Weitere Möglichkeit wäre einfach eine kleine Web-Visu zu machen mit nem Umschalter drauf.
> 
> MfG CAS


 
Über ADS habe ich gehört aber weiß nicht wie ich das umsetze. Am besten wäre, ich spiele alle Variablen auf der Beckchoff und greife dann über OPC auf die einzelen Variablen.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Es trifft Fall 1 auf, ich habe ein feste Anzahl von Relais, die je nach Produkt unterschiedlich angesteuert werden. Du hast es korrekt zusammengefaßt.


Na dann ist es doch ein simpler "Standard"-Fall.

- Hardware verdrahten.
- PLC-Programm mit den notwendigen Ein-/Ausgangsvariablen erstellen.
- Konfiguration im System Manager stellen (es genügt eine einzige!)

Im PLC-Programm werden die Testszenarien erstellt. Um das von Außen mit Visu zu steuern nutzt du am besten, wie CAS bereits vorschlug, "ADS".

Beispiele für ADS mit .NET:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...mple_net/html/tcsample_net_intro.htm&id=10292


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

1. Hardware ist verdrahtet
2. PLC-Programm erstellt
3. Kofiguration im System Manager erstellt

Also ich habe alle drei Punkte bereits erledigt und das funktionert auch alles.

Muss ich denn wenn ich über ADS die Verbindung herstellen möchte, ein SPS Programm in den System Manager einfügen?


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Muss ich denn wenn ich über ADS die Verbindung herstellen möchte, ein SPS Programm in den System Manager einfügen?


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. ... Was hast du denn im System Manager bereits gemacht?

ADS greift auf die PLC-Variablen zu.
Im System Manager muss die SPS-Konfiguration eingefügt werden, sonst kannst du nicht verknüpfen.


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

Ja genau ich wollte wissen ob die SPS-Konfiguration im System Manager eingefügt wird. Die verknüpf ich dann mit den Klemmen.

Ich habe dann noch zwei Fragen:
Was muss ich einstellen, damit ich mit dem externen Programm immmer Zugriff auf die Variablen habe? Also nicht jedes mal eine Verbindung über SM herstellen muss.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Was muss ich einstellen, damit ich mit dem externen Programm immmer Zugriff auf die Variablen habe? Also nicht jedes mal eine Verbindung über SM herstellen muss.


Du hast wohl noch nicht so recht verstanden, was der System Manager macht, wa?

Mit dem konfigurierst du nur die physikalische Hardware und erstellst logische Verknüpfungen zwischen der Hardware und den Programmen (SPS, NC, etc.).
Heraus kommt eine interne Beschreibung für das TwinCAT-System , welche Speicherbereiche der Hardware zu den Speicherbereichern der Software-Variablen gehören.

Zugriffe per ADS erfolgen dann nur auf die PLC (SPS). Das hat nichts mit dem System Manager zu tun.
Das SPS-Programm muss nur aktiv sein. Dann kannst du mit ADS zugreifen. Mehr ist nicht notwendig.

Noch ne Frage:
Auf welchem Rechner läuft denn dein "externes" Programm? Auf dem CX?


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Du hast wohl noch nicht so recht verstanden, was der System Manager macht, wa?
> 
> Mit dem konfigurierst du nur die physikalische Hardware und erstellst logische Verknüpfungen zwischen der Hardware und den Programmen (SPS, NC, etc.).
> Heraus kommt eine interne Beschreibung für das TwinCAT-System , welche Speicherbereiche der Hardware zu den Speicherbereichern der Software-Variablen gehören.
> ...


 
Achso, ich habe immer gedacht du kannst über den System Manager das SPS aufspielen. 

Muss ich das SPS-Programm immer vorher manuell aktivieren? Mir geht es halt nur darum, das ich immer zu jedem Zeitpunkt auf die Variablen zugreifen kann.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

Im System Manager:
- Konfiguration und Diagnose der Hardware
- Verknüpfung zwischen konfigurierter Hardware und Programm
- Aktivierung dieser Konfiguration

In PLC-Control:
- Programmierung, Erstellung der Ein/Ausgangs-Variablen
- Laden, Starten, Stoppen und Beobachten des Programms

Reihenfolge (nach Konfiguration der Hardware im System Manager):
1. Ein-/Ausgangsvariablen im PLC-Programm erstellen
2. Übersetzen und Speichern des Programms (es wird eine .tpy-Datei erzeugt!)
3. System Manager: SPS-Konfiguration "einlesen". Die Ein-/Ausgangsvariablen werden angezeigt
4. Verknüpfen
5. "Aktivieren der Konfiguration"
6. Wieder in PLC-Control: Online => Einloggen (Programm wird geladen) => "Start" => ggf. "Bootprojekt erzeugen"


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

Ist die Konfiguration denn immer in der CX oder muss ich jedes mal nach Rechner-Neustart die Konfiguration in der CX einspielen?


----------



## cas (10 Februar 2011)

Also hier noch mal für die Neulinge:

Programm schreiben mir dem PLC-Server
Dabei die Variablen deklarieren
Hardware-Ein/Ausgänge mit dem berühmten AT% definieren.
Programm übersetzten und speichern (damit die Konfig-Datei erstellt wird.)

dann

Den Systemmanager aufrufen
Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen (Routing usw)
Klemmen im Konfigmodus suchen lassen und ggf. nochmal nachprüfen.

dann

Das SPS-Programm im Systemmanager einfügen
dann die Hardware mit den Variablen des Programmes verknüpfen

dann

im Systemmanager den Check ausführen usw.
dann die Einstellung speichern und aktivieren
SPS "Starten"

dann

im PLC-Server eine Verbindung zur SPS aufnehmen und das Programm downloaden

dann wenn fertig ein Boot-Projekt erzeugen (damit das Programm autom. startet nach Spannungsausfall)
dann speichern drücken.

dann

Läuft die SPS. Nie wieder anfassen, außer bei Programmänderungen

dann

Per ADS oder OPC oder MODBus usw auf die Variablen zugreifen.
Keine weitere Einstellung notwendig.
Im schlimmsten Falls die Symboltabelle erstellen (unter Menue/Option).

Das wars.

MfG CAS


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Ist die Konfiguration denn immer in der CX oder muss ich jedes mal nach Rechner-Neustart die Konfiguration in der CX einspielen?


Ist die Konfig erstellt und aktiviert, wird sie beim Neustart immer wieder geladen.
Beim PLC-Programm nur, wenn ein "Boot Projekt" erstellt wurde. Sonst muss man es jedes mal neu laden und starten.

(zu Beginn/Inbetriebnahme sollte man kein Bootprojekt erstellen. Denn falls man mal Mist programmiert hat und die PLC abschmiert, ist nach dem Neustart alles wieder weg. Deswegen erst wenn alles einwandfrei funktioniert das Bootprojekt laden!)


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ist die Konfig erstellt und aktiviert, wird sie beim Neustart immer wieder geladen.
> Beim PLC-Programm nur, wenn ein "Boot Projekt" erstellt wurde. Sonst muss man es jedes mal neu laden und starten.
> 
> (zu Beginn/Inbetriebnahme sollte man kein Bootprojekt erstellen. Denn falls man mal Mist programmiert hat und die PLC abschmiert, ist nach dem Neustart alles wieder weg. Deswegen erst wenn alles einwandfrei funktioniert das Bootprojekt laden!)


 
Super die Anleitung von CAS  ist klasse, ich hatte immer vergessen "Bootprojekt laden" zu klicken. Ich werde das noch testen und euch bescheid geben. Bis dahin möchte ich mich nochmal ganz herzlich für eure Hilfe bedanken.


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Also hier noch mal für die Neulinge:
> 
> Programm schreiben mir dem PLC-Server
> Dabei die Variablen deklarieren
> ...


 
Also ich habe alle Schritte von dir befolgt und es funktioniert auch soweit, die Variablen sind in der CX. 

ABER:
Ich muss wenn ich die CX resete immer erst eine Verbindung über den System Manager erstellen um über OPC Client auf die Variablen zugreifen zu können.

Und warum steht bei mir immer MAIN vor den Variablen, kann ich das nicht entfernen?


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Ich muss wenn ich die CX resete immer erst eine Verbindung über den System Manager erstellen um über OPC Client auf die Variablen zugreifen zu können.


Was meinst du mit "Verbindung erstellen"?
Was hat OPC mit dem System Manager zu tun?


bleri schrieb:


> Und warum steht bei mir immer MAIN vor den Variablen, kann ich das nicht entfernen?


Dein PLC-Programm heißt MAIN. Die Variable wird anhand Ihrer Deklaration dargestellt:
Programm.FB.FB.Variable oder .GlobaleVariable (ohne Programm, da global).


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

Ja ich finde es auch komisch aber ich muss jedesmal eine Verbindung mit Gerat herstellen erst dann kann ich auf die Variablen zugreifen. Also das Fenster wo man das Zielsystem auswählt.

Ja, dass das mein Programm ist ist klar nur geht das den nur mit Globalen Variablen?


----------



## cas (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Wo läuft der OPC-Server ?

Sind die Routen 100%ig auf den Rechner drauf ?

... Routen auch da, wo sich der OPC-Server befindet !!!

Steht die CX auf Autorun oder auf Konfig ???


MfG CAS


----------



## bleri (10 Februar 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wo läuft der OPC-Server ?
> 
> ...



Also der OPC Server liegt auf der Festplatte. Den habe ich mit TwinCAT Opc Configurator erstellt. 

Was meinst du mit Routen?

Also der CX steht auf Konfig.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Februar 2011)

Mensch, nicht immer so sparsam mit den Infos!!!


bleri schrieb:


> Also der OPC Server liegt auf der Festplatte.


Welche Festplatte


bleri schrieb:


> Den habe ich mit TwinCAT Opc Configurator erstellt.


Wo? Auf welchem Rechner läuft der OPC-Server?


bleri schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Routen?





bleri schrieb:


> Also der CX steht auf Konfig.


:shock:

... was schrieb ich vorhin doch gleich?


trinitaucher schrieb:


> @bleri:
> Scheint so, als fehlten noch elementare Grundlagenkenntnisse über  Beckhoff-Steuerungen (TwinCAT) und deren Konfiguration und  Programmierung.


und die Antwort:


bleri schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon Kenntnisse in den Bereich. [...]


----------



## cas (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, der OPC-Server liegt nicht auf der Festplatte sonder ist unter dem Betriebssysten xyz installiert. :-D man weis ja nie...

Routen sind suuuuuper wichtig.

Jede Kommunikation,  Rechner <--> SPS muß mittels Routen definiert sein, damit solche Kommunikation auch durch ADS geschieht. Der OPC-Server nutzt auch ADS.

Man kann das auf der SPS erkennen, in dem man sich beim Systemmanger beim zugehörigen Projekt der SPS die Routen anzeigen läßt. Da muß dann der PC-Name oder ggf. die IP-Adresse vorhanden sein.
Bei PC natürlich auch.
Einfach auf dem PC das TC installieren und eine Verbindung mittels Broadcastsearch aufbauen und die Route speichern. Fertig...
SPSn, die sich unterhalten wollten (Daten austauschen mittels ADS) brauchen auch so eine Route. Die Anzahl der Roten ist aber begrenzt. Ich glaub es sind 40 oder so.

Es kann in deinem Fall sein, das die Route von deinem OPC-Server fehlt und nur Temporär erstellt wird wenn du mit dem Systemmanger drauf bist.
*Also die Rote anlegen !!!*

Damit deine SPS nach einem Neustart auch losläuft muß diese natürlich auf *RUN* stehen, nicht auf Konfig.
Man kann gut erkennen wo die SPS steht. In deinem Fall wird diese wohl nach einem Neustart blaue LEDs haben.
Nach einem Neustart sollten aber alle LEDs grün sein und ggf. ein bißchen flackern.

So fertig...

MfG CAS


----------



## bleri (11 Februar 2011)

Morgen,

mein OPC-Server liegt als XML-File auf der Festplatte, in den TwinCAT Ordner.

Ich füge die Route immer per Broadcastsearch ein aber nach jedem neustart der SPS, kann ich keine Verbindung zu Route herstellen sondern muss immer erst die Route wieder neu einfügen über Broadcastsearch.

Das komische, die LED´s sind immer auf Grün nach dem neustart aber trotzdem wird keine Verbindung hergestellt.


----------



## bleri (11 Februar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Mensch, nicht immer so sparsam mit den Infos!!!
> 
> Welche Festplatte
> 
> ...



Ich meinte auch nur abgespeckte Kenntnisse, deshalb habe ich ja nach eurer Hilfe gefragt. Das ist echt komisch ich habe es genau so gemacht aber trotzdem geht das nicht.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Ich füge die Route immer per Broadcastsearch ein aber nach jedem neustart der SPS, kann ich keine Verbindung zu Route herstellen sondern muss immer erst die Route wieder neu einfügen über Broadcastsearch.


Wie ist der CX im Netzwerk eingebunden? Hat der (und dein PC) eine feste IP-Adresse oder bekommen die von einem DHCP-Server immer andere IPs zugewiesen?

Für funktionierende Route muss die IP-Adresse immer der beim Eintragen der ROute entsprechen. Ändert sich die IP, muss die ROute geändert werden.


----------



## bleri (11 Februar 2011)

Also der CX hat eine feste IP. Was ich noch erwähnen muss, wenn ich mit CERHOST auf die CX zugreife geht das ohne Probleme egal ob ich neustarte oder nicht. Im System Manager aber nicht, da muss ich erst den Umweg über Broadcastsearch gehen.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Also der CX hat eine feste IP. Was ich noch erwähnen muss, wenn ich mit CERHOST auf die CX zugreife geht das ohne Probleme egal ob ich neustarte oder nicht. Im System Manager aber nicht, da muss ich erst den Umweg über Broadcastsearch gehen.


Hä?
Mach bitte mal einen Screenshot von dem "Add Route"-Dialog, bevor du auf "Route hinzufügen" klicken würdest.
Wähle bei "Adress Info" mal den Radio-Button "IP Adresse" aus, anstatt Host Name.


----------



## bleri (11 Februar 2011)

Das Bild schick ich dir am Montag erst weil ich heute nicht in auf der Arbeit bin. Den Radio-Button habe ich immer auf IP-Adresse, die Ziel-Route hatte ich immer auf static und Remote-Route auf temporär. Kann das vielleicht daran liegen das der Remote auf temporär ist?


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> die Ziel-Route hatte ich immer auf static und *Remote-Route auf temporär*. Kann das vielleicht daran liegen das der Remote auf temporär ist?


Da haben wir's!


----------



## bleri (11 Februar 2011)

Das werde ich am Montag direkt testen. Oh man warum habe ich den nicht beide auf static gelasssen. Vielen Dank trintaucher und CAS, werde euch am Montag bescheid geben ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## cas (11 Februar 2011)

macht 5 Euro 

MfG CAS


----------



## bleri (11 Februar 2011)

Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit öfters eure Hilfe brauchen, damit ich die BA erfolgreich abschließe und dann versprech ich euch gibt´s Geschenke...


----------



## bleri (16 Februar 2011)

Morgen cas, morgen trintaucher,

also ich habe das mit Konfiguration hinbekommen. Mein Lokaler Rechner hatte keine statische IP. 

Jetzt aber zum nächsten Problem:

Wie erstell ich Adressfreie Variablen? Wenn ich unter Ressource / Globale die Variablen einfüge sagt er mir "Mindestens eine Anweisung in der Main fehlt".

Vielen Dank.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Wenn ich unter Ressource / Globale die Variablen einfüge sagt er mir "Mindestens eine Anweisung in der Main fehlt".


Was sagt dir denn die Fehlermeldung?  
Du musst mindestens eine Anweisung in deiner Haupttask haben, damit du das Projekt übersetzen kannst.

Also zur Not ins MAIN einfach ein ; eintragen.

Adressfreie Variablen werden so erstellt:

```
VAR
   myBoolVar [B]AT%I[/B]*: BOOL;
END_VAR
```
Wobei du mit I oder Q den Input oder Output deklarierst.
Ist übrigens egal ob global oder lokal.


----------



## bleri (16 Februar 2011)

Dann krieg ich eine Warnung:
Warnung 1990: Kein 'VAR_CONFIG' für '.EL4004_AO_10V_01'

Wenn ich die Variablen dann trotzdem verknüpfe und ein 1 schreibe, reagiert die Klemme nicht.


----------



## Cerberus (16 Februar 2011)

bleri schrieb:


> Dann krieg ich eine Warnung:
> Warnung 1990: Kein 'VAR_CONFIG' für '.EL4004_AO_10V_01'
> 
> Wenn ich die Variablen dann trotzdem verknüpfe und ein 1 schreibe, reagiert die Klemme nicht.


 
Zur Fehlermeldung:

Das Ganze übersetzen, dann im System-Manager einbinden, nochmal übersetzen. Dann müsste die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Februar 2011)

Die Warnung kommt, weil bei adresslosen Variablen das Twincat beim kompilieren dieser Variable keine Adresse zuordnen kann.

Folgender Ablauf:
1. Projekt schreiben, übersetzen und speichern! (es wird eine .tpy-Datei erzeugt). (Warnung ignorieren)
2. Projekt im System Manager in der SPS-Konfiguration einlesen. Deine Variable erscheint dort. Die Variable dann verknüpfen!
3. Konfiguration speichern und *aktivieren*
4. Das SPS-Projekt nochmals in PLC-Control öffnen, oder fall schon offen einfach nochmals übersetzen. Die Warnung sollte nun weg sein.
5. Online => Einloggen ... also Projekt in die SPS laden und starten.

Das sollte funktionieren!


----------



## bleri (16 Februar 2011)

Die Warnungen sind weg, aber ich muss jedes mal erst die PLC starten um die Signale zu verändern. Ich hab auch das Bootproject erzeugt aber trotzdem macht er das nicht.


----------

